
Ask HN: What is the desktop manager you use for mac? - valid_username
I am looking for something similar to i3. Not exactly window managing features but desktop ones mainly. The desktop functionality in MacOs Mojave is half baked. There are features that conflict with other features such as fixing the apps to some desktop number but when you use cmd+tab the order will change.
======
m000
If you are willing to put some time in configuring your desktop, Slate [1]
should do the trick for you.

If delving into yet another application-specific configuration language does't
thrill you, then Magnet [2] gives you the baseline i3 functionality out of the
box. It only provides shortcuts that allow you to arrange your windows similar
with i3. It will not arrange your windows automatically, and its only
configuration is changing the shortcuts to your liking.

[1] [https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate) [2]
[https://magnet.crowdcafe.com/](https://magnet.crowdcafe.com/)

------
cimmanom
I’ve mostly been happy with TotalSpaces, but it has some weird issues with
keyboard window switching when using multiple monitors. (Tho that might be a
problem with OS X rather than TotalSpaces. Hard to say.)

------
johncoltrane
I've been using Slate for years. Not sure if it works in Mojave or not.

